# Consolidated gypsum trade show saskatoon



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Just wanted to give a shout out to Columbia and trim Tex for the great time at the show

Bernie and Joe made my day

Bernie drew my name for a fat boy box 
But I already have 2 sets of fat boys so trading it with a new buddy Saskataper for a 3.5" angle head so in the end we both win

Joe was a blast to meet and hopefully more people here start using Trim Tex products. I know I will be saying no to paper metal bead and promoting this great product

Thanks again 
Andrew


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah what he said. 

Oh and 2Buck check this out


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh now you gone and done it Scott now i have to hide my shirts lol ..... You got trim Tex doll guys lol lucky guy my daughter wants one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Yeah what he said.
> 
> Oh and 2Buck check this out


I'm not looking









I seen a quick blur, of what appeared to be a Winnipeg jets sweater. Your team made my team look bad the other night









Until we play you again this Saturday night, and totally destroy you, then I will come back and look at what you got


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol 2buck your to funny 

Had a great day and thanks again Scott for letting me know about the show. You and your wife were good company. Hopefully we can do it again sometime


----------

